# Podcasts



## ParkMedic (Dec 2, 2017)

Wanting to learn as much as I can, I'm curious to know if listening to podcasts such as FlightBridge, emcrit, etc. would be informative or over my head.  Are there any podcasts directed more towards a Basic level, or should I stick with Khan Academy A&P for now?


----------



## EpiEMS (Dec 3, 2017)

When it's available, I listen to the NAEMSP Prehospital Emergency Care Podcast, I've enjoyed that.
Also, EM Clerkship is pretty good - it's targeted at medical students doing their EM clerkship, so it has an in-hospital focus. 

If you're looking for reviews of EMS knowledge, Albany Med has recordings of their EMS in-services (last updated Nov. 2016), and those aren't bad.


----------



## VFlutter (Dec 3, 2017)

EpiEMS said:


> When it's available, I listen to the NAEMSP Prehospital Emergency Care Podcast, I've enjoyed that.


 I like the podcast as well but i am a little biased since one of our medical directors runs it.


----------



## Summit (Dec 3, 2017)

MountainMed Podcast & Blog by UNM Austere and Mtn Med
5 PC. If you are up on your wildernes stuff, it won't be new, but if new to mtn med there is good stuff. Some audio quality issues.

Wilderness and Environmental Med Live (Wilderness Medical Society)
8 PC. Sporadic but some good stuff. They started updating it again this fall about bimonthly

Slide: The Avalanche Podcast
I'm sue your know about it... if not listen to it. Not really EMS though, but given your avatar pic and name, it is relevant to you.


----------



## FLMedic311 (Dec 4, 2017)

Love EMRAP, well worth the subscription!


----------



## NPO (Dec 5, 2017)

Emergency Medicine Cases, Road to Resus, The Resus Bay, EMCrit Podcast, FlightBridgeED and Second Shift are all in my podcast library.

There used to be one called Pharmacology for the Prehospital provider, by Dr. Jeffrey Guy. It was great...


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 14, 2017)

The Retrieval Report seems broad enough topic-wise, but I suppose it really boils down to what you—the viewer—are looking to gain.


----------



## Carlos Danger (Dec 15, 2017)

ParkMedic said:


> Wanting to learn as much as I can, I'm curious to know if listening to podcasts such as FlightBridge, emcrit, etc. would be informative or over my head.  Are there any podcasts directed more towards a Basic level, or *should I stick with Khan Academy A&P for now*?



Why not both? Several of the ones mentioned here will certainly discuss things that are above your current level of understanding. That's OK. Just listen to the ones that you find interesting and skip the ones you don't. Look up things that you hear that you don't know much about.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jan 18, 2018)

Tips from Crit/ FlightCrit seems decent. It’s fairly new, but there’s some good advice for people looking to get into flight medicine.

The podcasts are all relatively short and to the point thus far, which I enjoy.


----------



## TXmed (Mar 12, 2018)

HEMS critical care is a good one


----------



## drl (Mar 13, 2018)

Even as a medical student, EMCrit is often above my head, but it's an excellent podcast. EM Basic is another great podcast that's more focused on the initial ED workup of various chief complaints, but it can be great for EMTs and medics as well in figuring out what the important questions are to ask.


----------



## VentMonkey (Apr 28, 2018)

I’ve been enjoying EMSNation quite a bit lately. Lots of good CCTMC debriefings of the conferences and years missed. I feel it’s much more encompassing than AMTC would seem to be.


----------



## DrParasite (Jan 7, 2019)

Bumping an old thread bc i didn't want to start a new one:

If you are looking for EMS related ones check out https://www.ems1.com/ems-education/articles/327332048-The-10-best-podcasts-for-EMTs-paramedics/

Also https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/ems-insight/id1390591020 seems to be a decent up and coming podcast. 

Podcasts can be tough, because casters need to sometimes blur the line between being educational and entertaining, as well as appealing to an audience that spans the spectrum from uneducated to highly specialized.

Current Podcasts (not EMS related): 
The Bugle (the older stuff with Jon Oliver is even funnier)
Management Tools
Career Tools (although I have been less than impressed with much of the advice on this one)
Hackable (definitely one of my favorites)
Hacking Humans
Limetown

IT Podcasts:
Tips from the Server Room 
The Cyberwire
Sysadmin Tools
Down the Security Rabbithole


----------



## Jn1232th (Jan 9, 2019)

Not sure if posted already but ERcast is also a good one. More for doctors and med students but has great info in short episodes


----------



## that guy (Jan 24, 2019)

Medic Mindset is interesting as more of an EMS lifestyle podcast rather than focusing on clinical skills.


----------



## VentMonkey (Jul 31, 2019)

EMSNation just added a handful of worthwhile podcasts for BLS skills and one re: paramedic degrees. Some heavy hitters in the EMS realm on the latter podcast.


----------



## Bishop2047 (Aug 1, 2019)

Emergency Medical Cases is GREAT! Primarily created for ED docs but it is a good listen and great review of current studies and practises. 

It also has a KILLER website https://emergencymedicinecases.com/ with episode summaries and quizzes for all you dorks like me.

It is Canadian (also like me) but the studies and practices are international. Episode length varies from 1.5 hour in depth discussions to 15 min pearls of wisdom.


----------



## StCEMT (Aug 3, 2019)

PJmedcast is a good one that hasn't been mentioned. Military type care focus, but still good **** to take from it. 

Flightbridge is my go to though.


----------



## DrParasite (Aug 9, 2019)

Take it for what it's worth: https://www.emsworld.com/podcasts


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 15, 2020)

Bump. I just added the Internet Book of Critical Care to my library. Fairly short, straightforward info for my CC peeps and geeks out there.


----------



## VentMonkey (Dec 20, 2020)

Bumping my bump...

Trauma/ ICU Rounds seems like another interesting podcast. It’s put on by a trauma surgeon from Harbor General (Rampart) in LA.


----------



## Kavsuvb (Feb 9, 2021)

If you want to start your own Podcast show, I use Anchor.FM and I have a podcast show of my own








						Anchor - The easiest way to make a podcast
					

Create, distribute, host, and monetize your podcast, 100% free.




					anchor.fm


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jun 2, 2021)

Thought I'd throw this one up there...









						"From the Bench Seat"- A conversation with Tyler McCardell
					

Tyler McCardell is the EMS Chief at Wakefield Ambulance, a newly graduated physician, and a proponent of PA's Advanced EMTs.In this conversation, we'll get to meet Tyler, learn about his agency, why he believes IALS has a place in the rural EMS world, and ...




					ehsf.podbean.com


----------



## EpiEMS (Jun 6, 2021)

I've been listening to & very much enjoying But Why...? 
Really like the perspectives from the physicians & how they have a multidisciplinary cast.


----------

